# Kokous järjestetään yhdessä [X]:n ja [Y]:n kanssa



## Gavril

No päivää,

Kiinnostustani on herättänyt alla tähdentämäni lause (jonka poimin hankinta-asiakirjasta):

_Vastaanottokokouksessa todetaan, että laitteisto on toimitettu Sopimuksen mukaisesti sekä Vaatimuksien toteutuminen. Kokous järjestetään yhdessä sairaalan syöpäkeskuksen, sairaalan logistiikan ja toimittajan edustajan kanssa._

Kumpi tulkinta sopi mielestänne paremmin:

1) kokouksen järjestävät vain tässä lauseessa mainitut tahot (syöpäkeskus, logistiikka ja toimittajan edustaja)

2) lauseessa mainittujen lisäksi on joku muu taho (ehkä aiemmin tekstissä mainittu, tai muutoin asiayhteydestä tunnistettava taho), joka on mukana järjestämässä kokousta

Tapanani on tähän asti ollut tulkita tällaiset lauseet 2. vaihtoehdon mukaisesti, mutta joissakin tapauksissa tämä tulkinta epäilyttää asiayhteyden valossa.

Tähänastisen ymmärrykseni mukaan 1. tulkinta edellyttäisi eri muotoilua, kuten vaikkapa "Kokouksen järjestää syöpäkeskus yhdessä sairaalan logistiikan ja toimittajan edustajan kanssa."

Kiitos ajastanne


----------



## Spongiformi

Jos minä olisin tuota tulkitsemassa, niin veikkaisin vaihtoehtoa #1, ellei minulla olisi entuudestaan tietoa, että mukana on neljäs taho, joka on myös kirjoittanut tämän tekstin.

Olen ehdottanut joskus aikaisemminkin samaa, mutta silloin et oikein lämmennyt ajatukselle, että kääntäisit tekstin siten, että siinä olisi myös englanniksi sama tulkinnanvaraisuus. Ehkä siksi minusta ei koskaan olisi voinut tulla ammattimaista kääntäjää, ellen kääntäisi pelkkiä poliittisia tekstejä.


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Myös minun mielestäni tulkinta 2 on _kielellisesti_ oikea, mutta on mahdollista, että tekstin laatija on _tarkoittanut_ tulkintaa 1. Ongelmana tällaisissa muotoiluissa on passiivin käyttö (_"järjestetään"_). Olisi parempi sanoa suoraan, _kuka_ järjestää ja _ketkä_ osallistuvat (aivan kuten itsekin ehdotat ).


----------



## Gavril

Kiitos



Spongiformi said:


> Olen ehdottanut joskus aikaisemminkin samaa, mutta silloin et oikein lämmennyt ajatukselle, että kääntäisit tekstin siten, että siinä olisi myös englanniksi sama tulkinnanvaraisuus. Ehkä siksi minusta ei koskaan olisi voinut tulla ammattimaista kääntäjää, ellen kääntäisi pelkkiä poliittisia tekstejä.



Jos kyseinen lause englannitetaan kirjaimellisesti, niin tulkinnanvaraisuutta ei nähdäkseni ole:

_Kokous järjestetään yhdessä sairaalan syöpäkeskuksen, sairaalan logistiikan ja toimittajan edustajan kanssa._
-->
"The meeting will be organized together with the hospital's cancer center, the hospital's logistics department, and the supplier's representative."

Mielestäni tämä tarkoittaa yksiselitteisesti edellä mainittua #2, ei #1.


----------



## Spongiformi

Gavril said:


> Jos kyseinen lause englannitetaan kirjaimellisesti, niin tulkinnanvaraisuutta ei nähdäkseni ole:
> 
> _Kokous järjestetään yhdessä sairaalan syöpäkeskuksen, sairaalan logistiikan ja toimittajan edustajan kanssa._
> -->
> "The meeting will be organized together with the hospital's cancer center, the hospital's logistics department, and the supplier's representative."
> 
> Mielestäni tämä tarkoittaa yksiselitteisesti edellä mainittua #2, ei #1.



Kirjaimellisesti tulkittuna alkuperäinen suomalainen teksti tarkoittaa myös kohtaa 2, aivan kuten Maunulan Pappa sanoi. Sinun suomen taitosi on jo helposti sillä tasolla, että jos sinä et pysty päättelemään tällaisesta tekstistä, mitä siinä tarkalleen tarkoitettiin, niin oikeastaan kukaan muukaan ei siihen pysty. Voimme kaikki vain arvailla, mitä alkuperäinen kirjoittaja on mahtanut tarkoittaa.

Ymmärrän nyt, että ehkä esitit tämän kysymyksen suomen kielen harjoituksena itsellesi, joten pahoittelen sitä, että syyllistyin tuohon epäasialliseen ehdotukseen.


----------



## Gavril

Spongiformi said:


> Kirjaimellisesti tulkittuna alkuperäinen suomalainen teksti tarkoittaa myös kohtaa 2, aivan kuten Maunulan Pappa sanoi. Sinun suomen taitosi on jo helposti sillä tasolla, että jos sinä et pysty päättelemään tällaisesta tekstistä, mitä siinä tarkalleen tarkoitettiin, niin oikeastaan kukaan muukaan ei siihen pysty. Voimme kaikki vain arvailla, mitä alkuperäinen kirjoittaja on mahtanut tarkoittaa.
> 
> Ymmärrän nyt, että ehkä esitit tämän kysymyksen suomen kielen harjoituksena itsellesi, joten pahoittelen sitä, että syyllistyin tuohon epäasialliseen ehdotukseen.


Ongelma tässä tapauksessa ei ole, että lause olisi itse tulkinnanvarainen, vaan että asiayhteyden (eli tekstin, josta siteeraus on poimittu) perusteella näyttää olevan syytä epäillä lauseen odotuksenmukaista tulkintaa.

Aloitin tämän ketjun siis sen selvittämiseksi, onko taipumusta käyttää/tulkita tällaiset lauseet toisin kuin mitä ankarimmat suomen kieliopin säännöt määräävät.


----------



## Gavril

Vielä esimerkki tällaisesta kielenkäytöstä:



> Sopikaa yhdessä ja merkitkää kalenteriin:
> 
> - Mitä viikonloppuna on ohjelmassa
> [...]
> - Mitä tehdään yhdessä perheen kanssa



Koska tämä teksti kohdistuu perheisiin (tarkoitus on auttaa heitä suunnittelemaan aikataulunsa paremmin), näyttää järjelliseltä päätellä, että siniseksi tähdentämäni lause tarkoittaa "Mitä perhe tekee yhdessä" tai vastaavaa.


----------



## Spongiformi

Gavril said:


> Vielä esimerkki tällaisesta kielenkäytöstä:
> 
> 
> 
> Koska tämä teksti kohdistuu perheisiin (tarkoitus on auttaa heitä suunnittelemaan aikataulunsa paremmin), näyttää järjelliseltä päätellä, että siniseksi tähdentämäni lause tarkoittaa "Mitä perhe tekee yhdessä" tai vastaavaa.



Pitää paikkansa.


----------

